# Sticky  How come they become 'rebellious' at 6 months? (Where did my perfect puppy go?)



## MaggieRoseLee

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...44-few-questions-about-command-enforcing.html





MaggieRoseLee said:


> By realizing it's not 'defiance' at all.
> 
> Instead it's the normal independence that a great pup should be showing!
> 
> It's why the vast majority of the smartest of us on this forum also get into dog classes with our pups at this age! :wild: :wub: :wub: :wild:
> 
> Dog classes work on exactly this to teach US how to teach our pup in the most appropriate and best manner.
> 
> In the meantime, working on our relationship with our pups is a huge help. So we may not have to just use food (though that's a good method) but also toys and our great bond to get our dog to want to come back.
> 
> Big deal is to teach that 'come' means come and then BE FREE! So we call our pup to us, get them near for a party, then they can run off and BE FREE again! If we call them and they come and we mostly corral them to return to the boring house all the time, they will (at least the smart ones  ) will stop coming cause it means the fun ends!
> 
> You been doing alot of this kind of training ? click this ---->
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html


----------



## Sherlockhomey

good to know...I want to make sure I'm ready for this stage. 

read and bookmarked.


----------



## lone Ranger

I have only done 3 over 10 years, now my fourth is coming up to the mark...

It seems they just have to test you... "Do I really have to" is the attitude. They know, but are slow to react. Recall is the most important one. When EVER you call him (her) and they come, mine with a specific whistle, HEAP PRAISE on them or give a treat.. As they get older it will not be necessary.

My Black GSDs get lost in the dark. As I am walking the three month old Shaka, I lose sight of Caesar now 77 lbs 6 1/2 month old.. Even though it is on my own horse property it is waaaaay reassuring to give my special whistle and him come bounding back to me...

Heap Praise, scratch and rub him all over as he wiggles around you, you don't even need treats at this age.. Appreciation and Praise, and they can't wait to get back to you..

Now a SIT command, and he will sometimes just stand tail wagging and look at me... It is as if he is thinking WHY? Or I DON'T WANT TO... I just raise my voice a little and he knows I mean it.. Treat rewards work there in training. What it is about is just a stage of them TESTING YOU and your AUTHORITY.. At this point in training, it is not a test of them, it is a test of you... 

Like a rebellious teenager... heh he... hope a help to you..

lone Ranger in Oz


----------



## Phoenix14

My girl is coming up at that soon she's hitting the 5 month mark and let me tell you my patience haha. She is so respectful of my husband for sure but me when she's done listening she gets into play stance...Do you know how hard it is to hide my smirk. My husband then "comes to the rescue" and tells her Sittz butt goes down ears back tail wagging WTH???? lol


----------



## Brittvictoria8

I don't know where to post this! But I need help! I have a 6week old black GSD we just got him on Sunday. He acted like he favored one hind leg a little but was walking okay. Well Monday evening he was kinda limping and would whine when you messed with his hips. Well yesterday morning he couldn't walk hardly he would kind of drag his hind legs. He hasnt been out of my sight so idk what could have happened. Unless he maybe tried to jump off of my sons bed or something or got stung by a bee? Anyway I took him to the vet yesterday and he said he didn't feel anything out of place at all and that it's probably bruising he prescribed rimadyl 1/2 a tablet once a day. Well now he's dragging his left leg. He's peeing and pooping fine, and eating and drinking fine also. What should I do? I'm soooo worried.


----------



## Lilie

Brittvictoria8 said:


> I don't know where to post this! But I need help! I have a 6week old black GSD we just got him on Sunday. He acted like he favored one hind leg a little but was walking okay. Well Monday evening he was kinda limping and would whine when you messed with his hips. Well yesterday morning he couldn't walk hardly he would kind of drag his hind legs. He hasnt been out of my sight so idk what could have happened. Unless he maybe tried to jump off of my sons bed or something or got stung by a bee? Anyway I took him to the vet yesterday and he said he didn't feel anything out of place at all and that it's probably bruising he prescribed rimadyl 1/2 a tablet once a day. Well now he's dragging his left leg. He's peeing and pooping fine, and eating and drinking fine also. What should I do? I'm soooo worried.


You really need to start a new thread for your question. There is a health section on the forum, that would be a great place for it. The folks that can help you with your question may not read this thread.


----------



## pollysmom

When a puppy's hormones level rise or they go into heat it can cause their behavior to change drastically.


----------



## James Elsworth

Basically, a little change is obvious as the puppy grows up but if you are scared of the behavior then you must consult the pet doctor asap.


----------



## CindyFlaye

*Brittvictoria8 take the puppy to the vet ASAP!*


----------



## Bramble

CindyFlaye said:


> *Brittvictoria8 take the puppy to the vet ASAP!*


The user made that post in 2014. They also have not been back to the site since making that post.


----------



## WNGD

My young male is almost past the 6 month mark now (7 months in 4 days on June 14) and haven't really experienced any change in personality at all. A bit rebellious is healthy and I agree, recall is the most important and non-negotiable. Get that 101% and the rest is easier.


----------

